# Australia-How to get pet pigeons in



## Technobot (Oct 11, 2008)

I have spent this morning combing through google in Australia only pages for Pigeon breeders that sell tamed pigeons.

it seems like pigeon fanciers are non existant here, exept in NSW, and noone publicly breeds and sells them online either,
also for some reason google doesn't seem to understand what "pages from Australia" means as i keep getting US pages spewed in the results.

Anyone who lives in Queensland know of any good places?


----------



## Technobot (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow! thanks* for* all the help guys! your a real lifesaver! don't know what i'd do without you! nothing* to say really.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Try this site http://www.anpa.com.au/ and this one http://pigeontalk.org.au/index.php?topic=1745.msg18067

Call or email some of the groups on those sites, tell them what you're looking for, and ask if they can refer you to some breeders in your area. The ANPA also has a corkboard where you can post a want ad, plus a listing of clubs by location.


----------



## Technobot (Oct 11, 2008)

sasha008 said:


> Try this site http://www.anpa.com.au/ and this one http://pigeontalk.org.au/index.php?topic=1745.msg18067
> 
> Call or email some of the groups on those sites, tell them what you're looking for, and ask if they can refer you to some breeders in your area. The ANPA also has a corkboard where you can post a want ad, plus a listing of clubs by location.


Thanks for that i will check those sites after i post this comment,
thank you in advance.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Technobot said:


> Wow! thanks* for* all the help guys! your a real lifesaver! don't know what i'd do without you! nothing* to say really.


not sure what you mean here,....... but here is a link to some pigeons, you can email them, not sure what breed you want but they might be able to point you in the right direction....I used google and typed in autrailian pigeon breeders...ya just got to dig a little.http://www.geocities.com/aussiebreeds/aussiebreeds.htm


----------



## Technobot (Oct 11, 2008)

Oi i don't do much digging, it's often unsatisfying like looking for raisins in rat droppings.

Oh that, it was sarcasm, because i had waited by that topic all day eagerly waiting for someone who had some info to answer.

if you look at the * it basically spells out the true message.
"thank you for nothing"

that's just one of my ways of venting.

as for breeds, well i don't mind the common Rock Dove, if i was able to i would take in the ones at the shopping center as pets, might as well since pest control will just kill them (the story that they are just released away from the center is a lie)

I also like Fantails since their known as being very popular, preferrably i am hoping to find someone with a post squab Pigeon that is now a little less demanding in feeding, preferrably males as i read that they are the ones that like to "Coo" allot


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Technobot said:


> Oi i don't do much digging, it's often unsatisfying like looking for raisins in rat droppings.
> 
> Oh that, it was sarcasm, because i had waited by that topic all day eagerly waiting for someone who had some info to answer.
> 
> ...


well not everone that could help is online at the same time and some might not see your post for days..Sarcasm is not going to endear you to get help....now if you really want some pigeons you have to take some effort and look for those raisins......as far as finding a male...they show themselves at about 4 or 5 months of age, I think it is nice to find a pair as they would be happy togther, or 2 hens, two males may fight...Good luck with your search, hope the link helped.


----------



## Technobot (Oct 11, 2008)

it's not worthwhile to point out my sarcasm, its been and done.
but at least on this forum people don't take offense to trivial things that have little to do with them, like those numbskulls at GBAtemp if you have an independant opinion your a "troll" and when you defend your opinion when it is rudely challenged your "flamebaiting"

eh i don't intend to have 2 pidges just one would be fine.
like i said i like the males because their real "coo" birds and i like the coo sounds.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Technobot said:


> it's not worthwhile to point out my sarcasm, its been and done.
> but at least on this forum people don't take offense to trivial things that have little to do with them, like those numbskulls at GBAtemp if you have an independant opinion your a "troll" and when you defend your opinion when it is rudely challenged your "flamebaiting"
> 
> eh i don't intend to have 2 pidges just one would be fine.
> like i said i like the males because their real "coo" birds and i like the coo sounds.


well if you are going to say "thank you for nothing" thats what your gonna get, nothing....just trying to let you know that won't help your search...good luck.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

all I can say is LOL


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Try this: http://www.hotfrog.com.au/Companies/Queensland-Pigeon-Fanciers-Society-Inc and/or go here and search for fancy pigeon: http://www.birddealer.com/

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

StoN3d said:


> all I can say is LOL


Me too!! 

Of course, *I *can(*'t) *see where waiting two and a half hours for a response to such an important question could really tick someone off. *Patience *IS(*n't) *overrated. 

Er, good luck.


----------



## Technobot (Oct 11, 2008)

Will you all get over it or do i have to start flagging comments?

Because i am in no mood for what is basically topic jacking, those that have had something to say that was helpful i have thanked.
Thanks for nothing is a pre-emptive expression.
A Thank you is a personal expression.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

again a big LOL at this
you get more bees with honey than you do with vinegar
Good luck


----------



## sachtchmoe (Mar 25, 2009)

i am tring to get to your home page regards sactchmoe.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

sachtchmoe said:


> i am tring to get to your home page regards sactchmoe.


WHO are you speaking to? Whose home page?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry, but if you can not find Pigeons on an Australian search, why rag mostly U.S. Fanciers about it? Are you Techno, Slow? Dave


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

STONED! Dude it is"you can catch more flys with honey, than vinegar" LOL! Dave


----------

